
Humans body temperatures are mysteriously getting colder, study finds - aluket
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/human-body-temperature-drop-colder-cause-reason-a9290621.html
======
tedd4u
Already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22002734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22002734)

